# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > [Question] Wiring of pump controller

## viljoenp

Hi guys, my first post although I have browsed your great forum many times.
 I need to wire a new pump controller (switching pump on and off depending on the pressure) 

 The connections on the controller is as follows:

 E
 L
 N

 and

 E
 U
 V

 Obviously the mains go to E (earth), L (Live) & N (Neutral) and E, U and V goes to the pump

 Could you please advise how to connect the pump (U & V) Single phase having the L, N and E

----------


## Justloadit

It seems that the controller assumes you have a capacitor start and run motor with a built in mechanism to take care of the start capacitor, which you generally will not find with a submersible pump.
The U and V connections from the controller would simply go to the 2 wires of your motor supply cable.

----------

viljoenp (09-Apr-15)

----------


## DieterT

Good day Viljoenp

It should not matter which way around the L & N of your pump wires goes since it is AC.

Maybe to be safe confirm which connection is L by having the controller switch on an see between U and Earth and the V and Earth which one gives you 220v also just for interest sake check continuity between Earth in & Earth out so make sure it is internally bridge or if you should put a bridge in yourself.

"I used to have a lot of anger issues, now I just have a passion for justice"

----------

viljoenp (09-Apr-15)

----------


## viljoenp

Hi, thank you very much. I have tried all options and the fault light on the controller stays on and the controller does not work. I have discarded this new automatic controller type system and went back to the old fashion  pump with tank and pressure switch.

----------


## Justloadit

Is the controller specified for the pump and motor that you are attempting to run. There is no one controller fits all, they are all specifically designed for a set of pump and motor, if not it will not know when an overload is taking place, or when there is an under load taking place to to no water, in in some cases depending on the quality of the pump, when the outlet is blocked.

----------

viljoenp (10-Apr-15)

----------


## AndyD

The diagram shown is just a 2-pole switch, it's switching the live and the neutral of the pump supply as it's shown. It should be compatible with any single phase pump which has a running current equal or less that the AC3 rating of the switch contacts.

----------

viljoenp (10-Apr-15)

----------


## Justloadit

There is usually another label with the rating of the equipment either on the outside lid or side of the box.
The diagram label is a generic label, and has no specifications on it.

----------

viljoenp (10-Apr-15)

----------


## viljoenp

According to the specifications, this controller can be used on any pump as long as the pressure does not go beyond 10 bar. It can even be used on a three phase pump in which case the wiring is as per the following diagram. Thanks for all inputs.

----------


## Justloadit

So what was the fault indicating?
No pressure?

----------


## DieterT

Well with this diagram it makes perfect sense...

The controler feeds the contactor's coil and the contactor feeds the motor.

As long as your contactor has a 220v coil the controler can switch the contactor. As for the motor depending on the supply circuit it can be anyone of the 2.

"I used to have a lot of anger issues, now I just have a passion for justice"

----------


## Madegwa

> It seems that the controller assumes you have a capacitor start and run motor with a built in mechanism to take care of the start capacitor, which you generally will not find with a submersible pump.
> The U and V connections from the controller would simply go to the 2 wires of your motor supply cable.


Hi,
I have recently acquired an Automatic Water Pump Controller and I need to connect it to the water pump. On the circuit board, there is L, N and E which definitely connects to the mains.
On the lower side I have E, U and V. My question is, can I power the water pump from these terminals labelled E, U and V?
If this is the case, then between U and V which one is live or Neutral.
Remember on the water pump there is already a power cable that I currently use to connect to the mains.

Moses Madegwa

----------


## Madegwa

> Hi,
> I have recently acquired an Automatic Water Pump Controller and I need to connect it to the water pump. On the circuit board, there is L, N and E which definitely connects to the mains.
> On the lower side I have E, U and V. My question is, can I power the water pump from these terminals labelled E, U and V?
> If this is the case, then between U and V which one is live or Neutral.
> Remember on the water pump there is already a power cable that I currently use to connect to the mains.
> 
> Moses Madegwa


Thanks Justloadit
Just to clarify, currently I have the water pump, and it connects directly to the mains through a fused 3-pin 13 amp plug. Now I need to connect the water pump through the automatic pump controller which I have just acquired.
So should I remove the 13 amp plug, then I connect the wires from the water pump  (L, N and E) to the U, V and E on the pump controller directly?

----------


## Justloadit

> Thanks Justloadit
> Just to clarify, currently I have the water pump, and it connects directly to the mains through a fused 3-pin 13 amp plug. Now I need to connect the water pump through the automatic pump controller which I have just acquired.
> So should I remove the 13 amp plug, then I connect the wires from the water pump  (L, N and E) to the U, V and E on the pump controller directly?


In that case the answer is - Yes. But ensure that the switch contacts are rated for your motor current.

----------


## zohsyd

> In that case the answer is - Yes. But ensure that the switch contacts are rated for your motor current.


Hi, which of the 2 ( U &V) is live or neutral?

----------


## GCE

On a single phase motor rated at 220v it would be immaterial and make no difference  
Generally U would be live

----------

